# Which amp for 2 boston acoustic spg555 subs



## bigdadssrt (Sep 30, 2009)

I am going to use 2 boston acoustic spg555 subs in my dodge ram and I am kinda undecided on which amp to use for them. I had one spg555 with a jl audio HD 750/1 in my bmw and it sounded pretty good. I don,t know if that amp will be enough for both or the spg's. My install shop wants to use the jl audio hd 900/5 but I don't think that will be enoough either. So the amps I am considering are: 

Jl audio HD 750/1
Jl audio HD 900/5
Memphis MCD1500
Memphis 16-MCD1000 
Memphis Belle 1300/5

I know that the subs will be louder in my truck then in the trunk of the bmw but I also had a jeep srt8 with 2 Jl audio 12w6 subs run off the Jl audio hd 750/1 and although it sounded good it wasnt anything that would blow your ears out. Well any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bigdadssrt (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry should have posted this in the product selecton forum.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

Why not use the Boston GT amps? I have two GT 28, each driving a 12" JBL GTi sub. At 3 ohm mono, that's 1200W each. If you have a 4 ohm coil installed in yours, you should get 900W per sub. If...you wire one sub to one amp. OR, if you wired them in parallel, you could get 1350W total.


----------



## bigdadssrt (Sep 30, 2009)

The boston amps are to big physically. The also only do 700 wats at 12 volts. The ratings you quoted are at 14.4 volts.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd put at least 1600w on them, assuming they are 2ohm each (like my spg555) I'd
go with a sundown saz1500 or similar.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I now have 2 jbl gto14001, one for each sub  I haven't installed them yet but I feel 1500w rms @ 2ohms is adaquate.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

bigdadssrt said:


> The boston amps are to big physically. The also only do 700 wats at 12 volts. The ratings you quoted are at 14.4 volts.


I understand if they are physically too large, for your application. But, the power I noted at 14.4V, is because my system voltage is 14.7 Volts at idle. If your charging system is up to specs, it should carry 14.4 V. With the ignition off, you should still have 12.8 V.

Edit: After looking at your listed choices, I noticed that the MCD-1500 is virtually the same size as the GT-28, that you said was too large. Also, the two sites I checked only listed power into specified loads. They did not specify at what _voltage_ they used for the rating. The GT-2300 is the newer version, and is rated at 1400W @ 2 ohm mono...at 14.4 V.


----------

